# Woodturning suppliers in Sussex



## stewart (18 Dec 2008)

Hi all
Do any of you know of any woodturning outlets/suppliers in Sussex - especially near Brighton. I know of Wests in Petworth but if there's anywhere nearer I could go and rummage I'd be pleased to know of it!


----------



## THOMASB (18 Dec 2008)

Hi Stewart, I live in Portslade outside Brighton, we are very short on woodturning shops in this part of the country! I do most of mine on line Turners Retreat, Stiles & Bates are both good.
Only one place in Sussex I have been to is Timberworld Brighton Road Horsham RH13 6QA, worth a look, did get some blanks sometime ago.
Hope this helps.
Thomas (John really) :roll:


----------



## stewart (18 Dec 2008)

Thanks, John

It's pretty much what I thought. I don' t mind online shopping but I also like to have a look and a rummage!


----------



## maltrout512 (24 Dec 2008)

Hi Stewart and John as mentioned there is limited outlets in Sussex. Sorry to rub it in but my workshop is about 3 miles from Wests. They are pretty good and are outlets for Record Power machines. I'm sure there must be some wood yards your way that supply at least blanks. I still internet for a fair few items for turning as well. Maybe during the new year we may get together some time. All the best and MCAAHNY.


----------



## stewart (24 Dec 2008)

Thanks, Malcolm, season's greetings to you too! I've actually been over to Wests twice since term ended to stock up on blanks, pen kits and other things, but it would be really nice to not have to drive for 45 minutes to get to it!
Meeting up next year sounds like a good idea - especially if you could give me some tips!! I've been trying to make a set of egg cups for my wife for Christmas....she's ended up with getting one! And one I'm not feeling that pleased with...  
I thing I need to go on a course on two!

Best wishes


----------



## maltrout512 (25 Dec 2008)

Stewart, that's not a problem. I will pm you with details.


----------

